# Unwanted upgrade-has this ever happened?



## Luvstotravel (Jan 27, 2013)

We arrive next Saturday at 1 3-bedroom unit at Silver Lake Resort, Kissimmee.  I booked a Saturday-to-Saturday unit, and it's supposed to sleep 10.  We will have 3 couples, a teenager and 2 toddlers-9 people.

When I had it on hold, I called down and asked how the beds are configured.  I was told it would be 3 king beds, one in each bedroom.  Great, each couple will have a king bed, the teenager on a fold-out couch, and the toddlers will be in pack and plays.  I booked it.

Now, many months later, I'm told that the units that sleep 10, with 3 king beds, are Sunday-to-Sunday, and the Saturday-to-Saturday units (such as what I booked) sleep 12.  Ok, so what are the beds in those units?  One bedroom will have a king bed, one will have a queen and one will have 2 doubles.  With 2 doubles instead of a king in that room, the unit can now sleep 12.  Oh, and it's "slightly larger".  

I'd rather have the 3 king beds!  I don't want or need to have 2 doubles instead of a king.  They keep telling me that it's "larger" and that it's better.  It sounds to me like they are trying to convince me to take the unit that sleeps 12, because maybe they don't have any more that sleep 10?

I can't talk to anyone about this until Monday, starting at 8 am.  In the meantime, I thought I'd get some advice.  Is it unreasonable of me to say, "no thanks, I booked a unit that sleeps 10, and that's what I want.  I don't care if it's a Sunday-to-Sunday unit, that's your problem, not mine"?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 27, 2013)

My guess is as long as it sleeps at least 10 and has 3 bedrooms they can substitute any kind of room they want.  Units and unit configurations are never guaranteed with RCI exchanges.  Resorts have the right to swap out as needed.

Heck they could tell you all Saturday check ins are ocean front but then when you check in could assign you the parking lot/ trash dump view if you are an exchanger.

Certainly zing them on the comment card and/or resort review to warn others but be aware that this can happen anywhere.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 27, 2013)

Several times DW and I have been 'upgraded' to 2 BR units for just the 2 of us. Nice, I suppose for someplace to stash suitcases, but unnecessary. Yet another reason to pass on RCI Platinum. If you can't plan far enough ahead to invite friends/family to join you at a resort, an upgrade is useless.

Jim


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks.  We will cope, with 2 doubles instead of a king, but, darn.  Now the teenager will want to sleep in the other double, and there goes our chance for...you know, sex.  

This trip is all about family, not romance, and now we'll have to be creative and sneak around to get some afternoon delight.


----------



## boyblue (Jan 27, 2013)

Luvstotravel said:


> Thanks.  We will cope, with 2 doubles instead of a king, but, darn.  Now the teenager will want to sleep in the other double, and there goes our chance for...you know, sex.
> 
> This trip is all about family, not romance, and now we'll have to be creative and sneak around to get some afternoon delight.



Keep the TV off.  No TV, No teenager.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jan 27, 2013)

boyblue said:


> Keep the TV off.  No TV, No teenager.



Ok, we will.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 27, 2013)

why not put one of the other 2 couples in a room with the 2 double beds?  Seems like you did the planning and trading so why should you & your spouse have to take it? The couple with the 2 double bedroom will only need one of those beds for doing the deed.  Since the teenager sounds like it's your offspring, he/she won't be wanting to bunk with them, I'd hope.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 27, 2013)

If it were me, the teen would sleep where we assign him to sleep, end of problem.

This doesn't sound like an upgrade to me.  If the Sat check-ins are in the larger units, that's the way it is.  It sounds like a little miscommunication on someones part either in the ressie or the phone call.

One of the other couples may prefer the room with 2 double beds, not all couples share a bed at home.

I'm thinking you guys will all have a great time and this little bump in the road will soon be forgotten.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jan 27, 2013)

The other 2 couples are our other 2 adult children and their partners.  We have 3 kids, 2 are adults, on their own, one has 2 children.  The third child is the 17-year old, she's our youngest.  

The one child will have 2 children to deal with:  an 8-month old, and a 2-1/2 year old.  Impractical for them to have a bedroom with 2 doubles.  The unit is actually a 2-bedroom and a 1-bedroom unit, they are going to have the 1-bedroom unit, because it can be closed off and sleeping babies can be undisturbed.

That leaves a bedroom with a king bed, and a bedroom with 2 doubles.  I don't think my 17-year old wants to share a bedroom with her sister that's 10 years older than her, and her partner.  Too awkward!!  Sharing it with her parents, is more likely-except for the whole "now we can't have sex for a week" part.    I guess we could make her sleep on a couch, except for a few nights.  Yeah, that will be fun.  "You can sleep in the other double, but not tonight, honey.  Tonight you should take the couch."  Lol.

We could put the older sister and her partner in there, and they could just use the other bed for...whatever, but dang!  It would have been so much easier to have 3 king beds!!


----------



## bobby (Jan 27, 2013)

We've been upgraded in car size when they didn't have our small ones -- and I hate driving big cars. Of course it happened on the trip my husband wasn't driving due to a recent illness. They act like they are doing you a favor to give you the huge size.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 27, 2013)

Ask them if housekeeping can push the beds together and put king bedding on them, I'm sure the teen will love the couch.


----------



## l2trade (Jan 27, 2013)

Luvstotravel said:


> We could put the older sister and her partner in there, and they could just use the other bed for...whatever, but dang!  It would have been so much easier to have 3 king beds!!



If it were me, my 1st choice would be to have all the 'kids' share the two bedroom. Let them figure out the sleeping arrangements. As the parents, there is nothing wrong with telling your kids you need privacy. You don't need to explain why.

My 2nd choice would be to give the older sister and partner the two doubles.

3rd choice would be to offer to take the two doubles, but explain that if you do so, you will be sleeping apart since a double is too small to share comfortably and actually get enough sleep... in other words, sorry but there is no extra double available for the yougest child.

Any of those 3 choices avoid the awkwardness of trying to sneak time alone.


----------



## nursie (Jan 27, 2013)

*Afternoon delight*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpGRdX5sUAs&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BVMi21qZA2S8KU3rn1xkxu

Been humming this song ever since I read this thread.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jan 27, 2013)

nursie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpGRdX5sUAs&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BVMi21qZA2S8KU3rn1xkxu
> 
> Been humming this song ever since I read this thread.



Me too.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 28, 2013)

l2trade said:


> If it were me, my 1st choice would be to have all the 'kids' share the two bedroom. Let them figure out the sleeping arrangements. As the parents, there is nothing wrong with telling your kids you need privacy. You don't need to explain why.



Excellent plan!!  And, actually the room with 2 doubles should be fine for the couple with the little ones- they just have to squeeze in a pack&play  for the 8  month old.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jan 28, 2013)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Excellent plan!!  And, actually the room with 2 doubles should be fine for the couple with the little ones- they just have to squeeze in a pack&play  for the 8  month old.



It is a good plan, but here's why it won't work for us:  the third bedroom is much more isolated, and furthest away for the potential noise we will make in the living room. They need to put babies to bed much earlier than the rest of us will want to go to sleep. 

That leaves a bedroom with a king, and a bedroom with 2 doubles, for 2 couples.   I called down to Silver Lake this morning and was told we have booked a unit for 12. My RCI reservation says it sleeps 10.  They said, take it up with RCI.  I called RCI, and they spoke to the reservation desk, and said I will be in a unit that sleeps 10. Which could be the ones that also sleep 12. 

Bottom line, I won't know until we get there if that room has a king or 2 doubles. If its 2 doubles, I will politely request a room with 3 kings. If that's not possible, I'll ask if they can push together the 2 doubles and give us king bedding. 

Teenager will be on the couch, regardless.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm guessing that the master bedroom is the one with the king bed so it most likely has the master bathroom attached to it. Since you are the parent and have paid for this unit, take the master bedroom/bathroom. The kids are lucky to get free accomodations and they can sleep wherever they want to. 

We've stayed in a similar unit at Silver Lakes a few years ago. The separate one bedroom unit will be ideal for the family with little ones.  The living area is huge and the teenager should be very comfortable on the sofabed with her own tv to control.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 28, 2013)

Luvstotravel said:


> ...Teenager will be on the couch, regardless.




And it's possible that the sofa bed may be uncomfortable so putting sheets and blankets on the couch without opening it up may work for her.

If she's like mine were, she'll probably fall asleep watching the tube anyhow.:hysterical:


----------



## JulieAB (Jan 28, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with kids knowing their parents have a healthy sex life! More families should be more open about this! 

If you have platinum, I noticed there's a place to check on your vacation plans if you DON'T want them to automatically upgrade you.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jan 28, 2013)

JulieAB said:


> There is nothing wrong with kids knowing their parents have a healthy sex life! More families should be more open about this!
> 
> If you have platinum, I noticed there's a place to check on your vacation plans if you DON'T want them to automatically upgrade you.




Not according to my 17-year old.  

And we are not platinum.  I didn't know that was a perk of being platinum!


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 28, 2013)

Luvstotravel said:


> Not according to my 17-year old.
> 
> ..!



My kids are in their 30's and they get creeped out when we allude to anything of a sexual nature between us, they'll figure it out when they're our age.:whoopie:


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jan 28, 2013)

Karen G said:


> I'm guessing that the master bedroom is the one with the king bed so it most likely has the master bathroom attached to it. Since you are the parent and have paid for this unit, take the master bedroom/bathroom. The kids are lucky to get free accomodations and they can sleep wherever they want to.
> 
> We've stayed in a similar unit at Silver Lakes a few years ago. The separate one bedroom unit will be ideal for the family with little ones.  The living area is huge and the teenager should be very comfortable on the sofabed with her own tv to control.



Thanks, Karen, it does sound like a nice place. It all comes down to:  which couple is most likely to cause the "eeewwwww" response, in their desire for a king bed:  mom and dad?  Or oldest daughter, and her boyfriend, who is a great guy, and I love, but is older than her dad??    :rofl:

With king beds, we can all pretend we don't know what's going on.   if I kick up a fuss over 2 doubles, everyone is going to know our secret:  we still get it on!!  And we know our oldest and her boyfriend are too!  Oh the horror!  :whoopie:


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 30, 2013)

Luvstotravel said:


> Thanks.  We will cope, with 2 doubles instead of a king, but, darn.  Now the teenager will want to sleep in the other double, and there goes our chance for...you know, sex.
> 
> This trip is all about family, not romance, and now we'll have to be creative and sneak around to get some afternoon delight.



Holy Crap!!  I know I'm going to get blasted for this comment BUT:  You are only there for 7 days....Do it  before you leave for this vacation and then do it when you return home   Can't hold off for 7 days????


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 30, 2013)

gnipgnop said:


> Holy Crap!!  I know I'm going to get blasted for this comment BUT:  You are only there for 7 days....Do it  before you leave for this vacation and then do it when you return home   Can't hold off for 7 days????



Sometimes a lot easier said than done!


----------



## vckempson (Jan 31, 2013)

gnipgnop said:


> Holy Crap!!  I know I'm going to get blasted for this comment BUT:  You are only there for 7 days....Do it  before you leave for this vacation and then do it when you return home   Can't hold off for 7 days????



Holy Shnikies Batman.  Seven days without sex.  That's not a vacation, that's misery.  And I thought vacation was an aphrodisiac.


----------



## Anne S (Jan 31, 2013)

You know what they say: Abstinence makes the ______________ [fill in the appropriate word] grow stronger ...  :hysterical:


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmmm...... Let me see....could the answer be. Desire grow stronger!! :rofl:


----------



## Luvstotravel (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, we are back today from our trip.  Yes, we got the "upgrade" of 2 doubles instead of the king we were promised.  

It actually turned out to be better that way, because when the wet chunks of plaster started falling down onto the bed, we could go into the other bed and use it!  We also got broken shards of glass in our unit too.

I was very unhappy with Silver Lake.  We could not be moved into another 3-bedroom unit, so our choice was to stay in a unit that had wet ceilings, and actual plaster falling onto one of the doubles, and broken glass, so that we could all be together, or having our group be split into 2 groups, and having rooms in 2 buildings.  

I was so disappointed.  Luckily, we were in parks most of the day, but geez, wet chunks of plaster falling on my pillow?  Glass on the carpet where a baby was crawling around?  I couldn't believe it.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 11, 2013)

That's terrible! Was this an exchange? I would have contacted the exchange company and demanded to be moved to another resort. 

Even though the trip is over, I would still complain and try to get a refund, replacement week or something.


----------



## Anne S (Feb 11, 2013)

If the resort could not move you to another unit you should have contacted the exchange company who would have been able to move you to another resort. Plaster falling from the ceiling and shards of glass on the carpet are totally unacceptable!


----------



## Luvstotravel (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, I got some satisfaction.

We discovered the falling plaster, glass, etc., on Sunday-we'd checked in on Saturday.  All during the Superbowl, we had water dripping onto a side table.  I discovered the plaster falling on my bed around 10:30 pm.  By then, the 2 grandchildren and their mother were asleep in the one-bedroom portion of the unit.  

Housekeeping and maintenance showed up around 11.  They brought clean bedding, but we ended up sleeping on couches and the other double bed.  They could not move us to another 3-bedroom unit.  We would have had to have been split into 2 separate buildings.

I called RCI, and they returned our exchange fee.  I now have a credit of $209 on my account.  I was also scolded for not calling them immediately!!  I asked "Phil", the supervisor, what good it would have done to call them at 11 at night-the time we were told to basically stay there, or move to 2 buildings.  He told me that they "probably" could have forced Silver Lake to move us.  But, that late?  We would have had to waken the baby, the 2-year old, move all of our stuff...what a nightmare that would have been!!


----------



## Anne S (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad you gto your exchange fee back. But you could have called RCI first thing Monday morning. I'm sure they could have found a suitable replacement for you.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Feb 12, 2013)

You're right, I should have. I can only plead having to work a 12-hour day, thus no time to call. I have learned my lesson, I promise.


----------



## travelplus (Jun 26, 2013)

Luvstotravel said:


> We arrive next Saturday at 1 3-bedroom unit at Silver Lake Resort, Kissimmee.  I booked a Saturday-to-Saturday unit, and it's supposed to sleep 10.  We will have 3 couples, a teenager and 2 toddlers-9 people.
> 
> When I had it on hold, I called down and asked how the beds are configured.  I was told it would be 3 king beds, one in each bedroom.  Great, each couple will have a king bed, the teenager on a fold-out couch, and the toddlers will be in pack and plays.  I booked it.
> 
> ...



Sofa Sleepers are the poor man's bed. Its true and its so lame and cheap that resorts make you sleep on a matress where you feel the bar of the bed. A murphy bed is more like it.


----------

